# Cúmulus em desenvolvimento



## Rog (11 Set 2006 às 21:59)

Um cúmulus em desenvolvimento...
Um cúmulus congestus, cúmulus humilis ...?


----------



## Santos (11 Set 2006 às 22:52)

Fantástica imagem RogPacheco


----------



## Fil (12 Set 2006 às 00:01)

Bom registo Rog! Não me parece que sejam cumulus humilis, talvez cumulus congestus ou cumulonimbus em formação.


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 10:58)

Penso que seja um cúmulus Castellanus, pq tem um formato em torre


----------

